# Como descargar los nervios provocador por un componente en mal estado



## tatajara (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola foreros, les cuento una anécdota de mi hobbies

Arme el rectificador de mariano y cuando lo arme, lo probé en seguida, muy bien la primer prueba fue exitosa , pero más adelante cuando lo empecé a cargar sucedió esto:






Bueno a comprar diodos para cambiarlos, todo muy lindo, hasta que en la última prueba, el trafo empezó a zumbar  ahora que paso?  se me dio de sacar los cap de filtrado y medirlos, problema en los cap :enfadado: entonces los cambio y wala funciona de maravillas 

Ahora que sucedió con los cap de filtrado? ........
Un terrible martillo cayó sobre ellos y les aplico su condena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bueno todavía me estoy tratando de explicar que sucedió con los cap de filtrado 

Saludos y espero que les guste mi anécdota jeje

tatajara


----------



## malesi (Feb 27, 2011)

Creo que se te voló un diodo, ¿te diste cuenta?
o le pusiste al revés.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 27, 2011)

Qué tienen los capacitores adentro? algo parecido al amoníaco? me entro ese liquido en la boca una vez y era bastante fuerte.
Si es problema de un elemento no me caliento, el problema es cuando es un problema causado por MI ya que tengo que investigar por qué no anda y peor si es una mala soldadura, que te mantiene en vilo hasta que te das cuenta:enfadado: (yo que soy novato me pasa por mala soldadura o que al no saber soldar quemo los componentes por tener tanto tiempo el soldador, tengo que probar un electret que dicen que es sensible y ahora no me funciona)


----------



## tatajara (Mar 2, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> Creo que se te voló un diodo, ¿te diste cuenta?
> o le pusiste al revés.
> 
> Saludos



Si me di cuenta y no estaba al revés, lo pase de carga jeje

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hace mucho descubrí como hacer un generador de ruidos importante a control remoto.
Tenía en mi poder un megómetro bastante antiguo, tan antiguo que había que girar una manivela para medir.
Luego de analizar lo que hacía, me decidí a iniciar mis experimentos molestosos.
Cable largo, megómetro, condensador.
PD: un Tesla de 100uF X 450 volts sonaba mucho más fuerte que uno de 1000uF x 16 volts


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hace mucho descubrí como hacer un generador de ruidos importante a control remoto.
> Tenía en mi poder un megómetro bastante antiguo, tan antiguo que había que girar una manivela para medir.
> Luego de analizar lo que hacía, me decidí a iniciar mis experimentos molestosos.
> Cable largo, megómetro, condensador.
> PD: un Tesla de 100uF X 450 volts sonaba mucho más fuerte que uno de 1000uF x 16 volts



Copiado, Necesito un Megger  Me "Sobran" Condensos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

Los comerciales son muy caros Toca, pero hay una opción también a "cuerda" válida, te conseguís de una motocicleta antigua su magneto, un diodo, y listo (probablemente con uno de los de tipo "cigarro" funcionaría); no lo probé, pero se me da a que sí )

PD: aunque ahora que pienso, cualquier alternador, aunque sea de bicicleta, con un trafo a la salida, vas a poder hacer muuuuuuuucho ruido


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2011)

En donde estudié había muchos descompuestos, eran de antes de la segunda guerra mundial (AJAJjjaja) Bueno, eso parecía! Hubiese pedido uno para que lo "Donaran" a los pobres!

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

Veo que me estás tratando de viejo, y siiiiiiiiiii soy un vejete 
Pero no nací antes de la segunda guerra, lo aclaro para que no piensen que soy taaaaaaaan viejo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2011)

Pero si yo hablo de los Meggers!!!! 

pss:


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 2, 2011)

Si claro, y de la segunda guerra........ jajajajajaja
Recién ahora me percato de tu firma, y como todo esto va a ir a visitar el hell, para uso "civil", me quedo con esta:


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2011)

Con esa MAC-10 le disparas a todo... menos al "Afortunado"
Está mejor mi Franchi Spas12. Hace poco ruido, pero con muchas Nueces!


----------

